# Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur



## jolantha (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
hab mal schnell innerhalb einer halben Stunde meinen Rasen repariert . 
An einer " brauch ich nicht unbedingt " Stelle Rasensoden abgestochen , 
schadhafte Stellen rausgeschaufelt , Rasensoden eingepasst,
gut angegossen, festgetreten , FERTIG !!!!

Bitte mal Daumen drücken fürs Anwachsen


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur*

Rollrasen für Arme ... 
Ideen muß man haben ...

Ich drück Dir die Daumen das er auch ordentlich anwächst :beten

Mandy


----------



## samorai (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur*

Jo!
Unter Rollrasen kommt immer eine Düngergabe, so wächst er schneller in Dein eigenen Boden!!
Die Wurzeln natürlich!

LG Ron!


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur*

Hauptsache gießen!


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur*

Hallo Ron ,
mein Rasen ist doch erst 16 Jahre alt, und jetzt muß ich ihn schon düngen ?? 
Hab ich noch nie gemacht 

Blümchen, es gibt nut 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder anwachsen oder ertrinken !!


----------



## samorai (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur*

Ja was soll ich dazu sagen, Jo!
Es geht nur um das bessere anwachsen!!!!

IsT jA sCHon mÄnnEr TaG sEId 40 Min, dA kannST du NIcht MehR vIel VoN UnS verlANgen!

lg rOn111


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur*

Ron,
auch wenn kein Männertag ist, verlange ( erwarte ) ich nie viel von Männern 

Ich lasse mich eben gern überraschen !


----------



## andreas w. (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur*



jolantha schrieb:


> Ron,
> auch wenn kein Männertag ist, verlange ( erwarte ) ich nie viel von Männern
> 
> Ich lasse mich eben gern überraschen !



Richtig ist - wer nichts von anderen erwartet, wird auch von ihnen nicht enttäuscht.
Anmerkung ..."nie viel"... ist definitionssache. Für den einen sind zehn Euro viel, ein anderer ist über 10.000 enttäuscht. 

Schönen Feiertag rundum.


----------



## samorai (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur*

Hallo Jo!
Ein kleiner Scherz am Rande tut ja keinem weh. Was Du vom anderen Geschlecht "verlangst",
geht mich nichts an.....
Du solltest nicht auf den Rasen düngen, sondern da drunter, damit das neue eingesetzte Stück
besser auf Deinen 16 Jahre alten Boden anwächst! Denn die Nährstoffe sind wohl verbraucht.
Ach so, nochmal das Männer-Thema: Wenn die Männer ihren "Mittelstrahl" auf den Rasen richten wird er saftig grün, bei Frauen verbrennt die Stelle. Warum?
Die Weisheit haben meine Eltern schon heraus gefunden!

LG Ron!!


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur*



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Jo!
> .
> Du solltest nicht* auf* den Rasen düngen, sondern da* drunter,* damit das neue eingesetzte Stück
> besser auf Deinen 16 Jahre alten Boden anwächst! Denn die Nährstoffe sind wohl verbraucht.
> ...


Nee, nee Ron, so´n Luxus für meinen Rasen fang ich gar nicht erst an ! 
Dann sieht ja die neue Stelle viiieel besser aus, als der Rest des Gartens, und dann 
muß ich das überall so machen . 

Das mit den Männern - Frauen muß ich erst mal ausprobieren, so einfach glaube ich das
nicht !


----------



## samorai (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur*

Ach mach wie Du denkst, ist ja nur ein kleines Stück, Hauptsache es "grünt".

LG Ron!


----------



## jolantha (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur*

Hallo Ron , --- es grünt !!


----------



## laolamia (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur*



samorai schrieb:


> Ach so, nochmal das Männer-Thema: Wenn die Männer ihren "Mittelstrahl" auf den Rasen richten wird er saftig grün, bei Frauen verbrennt die Stelle. Warum?
> Die Weisheit haben meine Eltern schon heraus gefunden!
> 
> LG Ron!!



weil frauen ihre stickstoffgabe konzentriert und auf kurze entfernung geben und maenner streuen 
und weil maenner an jede ecke pinkeln und frauen sich immer an die gleiche stelle setzen- mahlzeit :smoki

frauen haben es aber auch nicht leicht....


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur*

Klasse Jo!
Habe ich irgendwie "Frauenfeindlich" geantwortet?

LG Ron!


----------



## jolantha (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruck - Zuck Rasenreparatur*

Ron, nicht das ich wüßte !!!


----------

